
Great Principles of Computing - kercker
http://denninginstitute.com/pjd/GP/GP-site/welcome.html
======
navbaker
I was fortunate enough to take this class with Dr. Denning during my first
quarter of my comp sci masters. I had an unrelated undergrad degree and this
class was instrumental in prepping me for what was to come.

